
In Rome, you can swap 30 plastic bottles for a subway ride - hhs
https://www.fastcompany.com/90386534/in-rome-you-can-swap-30-plastic-bottles-for-a-subway-ride
======
_threads
Sounds cool, I actually thought it would be fun to imagine a world where money
would be transport tickets !

